# Dare county closed to visitors



## Piddlin (Jun 1, 2011)

https://www.witn.com/content/news/Dare-County-will-be-closed-to-visitors-568864401.html


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I feel they should not let anyone in Dare county leave the county. I cannot visit OBX. Why should residents there visit where I live? Oh Well!


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

gshivar said:


> I feel they should not let anyone in Dare county leave the county. I cannot visit OBX. Why should residents there visit where I live? Oh Well!


 we wont. We are staying at home like we have been told. We are not using this time to go on vacation. This is not fun for anybody


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

This is going to impact small business hard if it lasts on into the summer , Most will not recover


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

gshivar said:


> I feel they should not let anyone in Dare county leave the county. I cannot visit OBX. Why should residents there visit where I live? Oh Well![/QUOT
> 
> Certainly the Government Officials who shut down their towns need to never leave if things get bad and an Outbreak of Covid-19 overwhelms the Nags Head Hospital.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I am sad that I probably won’t be able to access the island on April 10th for three weeks as scheduled. But let’s look at the big picture here. Business owners on Hatteras and Ocracoke will definitely be hit hard. So, even though I probably won’t be able to take my vacation; I pray for the residents and business owners. Stay strong. I will support you when allowed to gain entry.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

lots of people are going to become sick from this, many will probably die... I personally hope this ends globalization and brings back industry to the US. We have lined the pockets of China's totalitarian government for far too long. The billionaire traders are the only ones benefiting meanwhile our country is sold to the lowest bidder from under our noses. Right now the world is paying the price for associating with them.


----------



## Eltonjohn (Aug 1, 2018)

Nags Head hospital has zero ICU beds.


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks for the information. So, lack of med facilities is the reason for isolation? Stay Safe!! At 70+, I am trying to keep a low profile!! best - glenn


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

gshivar said:


> Thanks for the information. So, lack of med facilities is the reason for isolation? Stay Safe!! At 70+, I am trying to keep a low profile!! best - glenn


Lay low , I'm early 60's and saw my Cardiologist for a pacemaker check and I'm within 5 months of battery life left , He said normally they would be wanting to get me set up in a couple of months to do a battery swap but since they are only doing life threatening surgery only they are pushing me out and rechecking me in June , All this to save protective gear to treat virus patients , So I look at it as I've got 5 months to live if they don't get me a new battery , But he also told me that we are going to see a big rise in the number of cases now that the test kits are being shipping in vast numbers and we'll find all the carriers , That's when the panic will start , 27 States have called up the National Guard and a lot of other states have put them on notice , A young friend that's gotten called up told me that they are gearing up for large scale Civil Disorder . There will be curfews and restrictions on Banking and Food stores I'll bet money on it .


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

Jollymon said:


> There will be curfews and restrictions on Banking and Food stores I'll bet money on it .


It's already started. BB&T bank (where I bank) will no longer allow walk in's starting Saturday. Chase and other banks have already done this. Could get ugly pretty fast.


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2020)

First panic - Toilet paper
Second panic - Food
Third panic - Gasoline
Fourth panic - Lock & load


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Always, locked and loaded. Crack heads don’t care about any virus or rules.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Papa-T said:


> Always, locked and loaded. Crack heads don’t care about any virus or rules.


Words to live by , So now I've added hand sanitizer and wipes to my defense carry items , Gun, extra mag , auto knife , sm flashlight and phone .


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

It'll be interesting to see what happens now the Prez. wants the country to start being open for business again. Is it worth the risk?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Dare County now has it's 1st. case of the virus , I've been told it's not a resident and they staying isolated ,


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

In three weeks it could be possible if people abide by guidelines......but not in New York, I think they are screwed for a while...


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2020)

We are getting stay at home order in Wake tonight.


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

Problem is a lot of people from NY are flooding to NC. I live in the North Western mountains and there has been a large influx of New Yorkers flooding to summer homes and campgrounds in my area.


----------



## parkhopper99 (Apr 6, 2020)

Its getting difficult to travel around the country. I'm already having fun collecting collectible coins but I guess I have to put it on hold. Im getting bored inside the house. I just wish they can find a vaccine soon so I can travel again.


----------



## ncst8man1999 (Apr 3, 2020)

It won't be based on a vaccine. That will be next year, if it ever happens. Antibodies could be another story, along with other medications.

Hopefully it will run its course quickly and we don't collectivelynfreaknout in the fall when it rebounds.


----------

